# Scanners



## SafetyPro2 (May 27, 2005)

OK, I admit it, I'm trying to get to that elusive 500 post mark.   

Anyone in here scan? If so, what type of scanner do you have?

I've got two. I have a Uniden BC250D on my desk, and a Uniden BC780XLT in my truck. I've programed the 250 with a lot of the different agencies in the area. The 780 only has the fire and police frequencies for the cities covered by our dispatch center. The 250 is more scanner than I really need since very few public safety agencies out here use digital systems (most don't even use trunked systems). 

And yes, before anyone says it, it is legal to have a scanner in a vehicle in California so long as its not used in the commission of a crime (though some cities like LA have some more restrictive rules, which is why I only have those few freqs in it). 

I've also got the BuTel Advanced Radio Control (ARC) programming/control software for each (though its only the demo version for the 780).

And of course, there's always my Minitor, which was my first scanner, so to speak.   I mounted an amplified charger for it in the truck so I could listen to dispatch while driving without draining the battery.


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 27, 2005)

I have a Radio Shack Pro-92 tied into my computer's sound card.  It plays through my computer speakers and I also have a dedicated hard drive to record all scanner traffic.  It's kind of nice to be able to go back an listen to a call without having to wait a couple of weeks for dispatch to put the tape together.

I also have a Radio Shack Pro-2052 mounted in my car, along with a Kenwook TK-60G two way radio.

My two scanners have identiical software, so I can program one from my computer and upload it directly to the other one.  They're both 500 channel, 800 mHz Trunk Tracking capable.


----------



## TTLWHKR (May 27, 2005)

I have Uniden BC350A's in the kitchen, den, bedroom, garage; my SUV & pickup and my wifes car. And a Uniden BC898T in my hobby room. There were three bedrooms. So the wife got a sewing room, and I got one for computers and whacker collectibles. 

At home I had an amplified Minitor III w/ a bell wired outside, and a klaxon inside so that instead of beeping- all hell broke loose.

My wife told me to leave it at home.


----------



## ma2va92 (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ffemt8978_@May 27 2005, 06:42 PM
> * I have a Radio Shack Pro-92 tied into my computer's sound card.  It plays through my computer speakers and I also have a dedicated hard drive to record all scanner traffic.  It's kind of nice to be able to go back an listen to a call without having to wait a couple of weeks for dispatch to put the tape together.
> 
> *


 hmmm using a radio shack dual truck with 1000 channels..

now how do you do the computer thing........ how did you record .. and all 

with 400 wats surround sound on the pc .. would be interesting...


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GVRS672+May 27 2005, 10:10 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (GVRS672 @ May 27 2005, 10:10 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-ffemt8978_@May 27 2005, 06:42 PM
> * I have a Radio Shack Pro-92 tied into my computer's sound card. It plays through my computer speakers and I also have a dedicated hard drive to record all scanner traffic. It's kind of nice to be able to go back an listen to a call without having to wait a couple of weeks for dispatch to put the tape together.
> 
> *


hmmm using a radio shack dual truck with 1000 channels..

now how do you do the computer thing........ how did you record .. and all 

with 400 wats surround sound on the pc .. would be interesting... [/b][/quote]
First of all, I installed a 2nd hard drive in my computer. It's only a 2GB drive, but it works well for this. Then I downloaded a recording program. I personally use RecAll Pro, but that is shareware and you have to pay for it. Another good program is ScanRec, which is freeware.

Then I plugged my scanner into my sound card. I used a cable from the earphone jack on the scanner and plugged it into the Line In on the sound card. I configued my software to record on the line in traffic, maximized my compression by lowering the recording quality, and set it to voice activated (Vox). It takes approximately 0.057 MB/min of continuous recording, or 83MB for 24 hour non-stop recording. Most days are less than 6MB with the VOX recording.  I also set the timer in the software to start a new file every day at midnight, and it automatically names it with the date. I also set it up to load every time my computer boots up by placing a short cut in my start up folder.


And yes, those pager tones can get quite loud going through my speakers.


----------



## MMiz (May 28, 2005)

In 1999 I had a 10 channel Radio Shack scanner.  Thats about it.

ffemt8978, nice setup you got there.  

What do you think the chances are I could here my own company's dispatches?  I believe we're digital?  No one really knows.  We have lots of radios that do different things, with different technologies, but the technical details are beyond me.

Back in High School I used to sell Motorola professional business radios on ebay to make money.  I'd buy them for really cheap off email, clean 'em up, put in a new battery, and usually sell them for double.  

I've always been fascinated by radios.  Even at a young age I loved walkie talkies.  I owned a pair of Motorola business radios back in the early 90s, then I mostly sold Motorola P10s, P50s, and Spirit radios in 2000.  Good stuff, I wish I knew more about the technology we use at work.  

Is there any way to find out without having to ask?  No one seems to know.


----------



## rescuecpt (May 28, 2005)

I don't have one.  I haven't crossed the threshold into that level of buffdom yet, but I do like putting my pager on County tones and picking up everyone's pages sometimes.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MMiz_@May 28 2005, 02:10 AM
> * What do you think the chances are I could here my own company's dispatches?  I believe we're digital?  No one really knows.  We have lots of radios that do different things, with different technologies, but the technical details are beyond me. *


 The BC250D I have, and a few other models from Uniden (essentially any that have a "D" suffix) are digital-capable. Some of the older ones, like my 250, require an additional card to decode the digital signal...I think all the new ones come with that circuitry pre-installed. It all depends on what protocol your company's using. For example, my 250, even with the additional card (which I don't have anyway) can only decode digital systems using the 3600 baud control channel), while the newer ones can decode the systems using the newer 9600 baud control channel.

The other issue is whether or not the system has any sort of proprietary encryption. If so, you may not be able to listen even with a top of the line scanner.

You probably can find a scanner buff site somewhere for your state and/or area that has more information than you need. We have a site out here (Freq of Nature) that has a lot of info on the systems used by various agencies and private organizations (you should see the info they have on Disneyland).


----------



## ECC (May 28, 2005)

Tis is the reason I ceased to bother with my scanner. I cannot listen to the 800 digital trucked system my department is on, and I am WAY not interested in listening to Police chatter.


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

My county repeats East and Central Fire (w/EMS) onto a VHF Highband freq, an West Fire (+EMS) is on another. That way we can hear "the job" on our way to the station, on our dual-channel Minitor 3's and 4's.

Our county runs on 800 digital trunking. Philly uses an 800 APCO 25 system.


Jon


----------



## MMiz (May 28, 2005)

Thanks for the advice guys.

I just realized that a scanner wouldn't be all that interesting anyone.  Back when I first started their was radio traffic all the time.  We'd be dispatched via radio, call arrival via radio, say we were transporting via radio, again say arrival, and again said complete when we were done.  It was nice knowing what other units were up to.

Now we're only dispatched via radio for RLS calls, and that's it.  Everything else is done via buttons on the MDT laptop.

Interesting stuff though, it looks like some of you have nice setups.


----------



## Jon (May 28, 2005)

My scanner at home is set for my work's radio freqs.

Sounds lame, but neat to hear on mornings before I go in in the afternoon. Lets me know how bad a day things are.

Or really it is just 'cause I'm a hopless whacker.


Jon


----------



## ffemt8978 (May 28, 2005)

If you want a good source of information for this topic, check out Radio Reference


----------



## Wingnut (May 29, 2005)

I kind of do, I listen to my husbands spare while he's at work. I get to hear the EMS calls into the jail but that's it. Although I have to say I've been tempted to buzz in and freak them out.


----------



## daemonicusxx (May 29, 2005)

i use the BC250D, programed off of my computer. i've got all the agencies in the area, and all agencies that cover my commute to work. i really dont listen to it all that often, but when im with friends that arent in EMS, they love it.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 29, 2005)

Like I said, I mostly listen to the agencies in our system. I'll occasionally listen to LAFD and LA County to see what the big boys are up to, but not too often.

One good thing is that occasionally I'll hear a call before we get toned out. Our PD fields all 911 calls, so they'll occasionally be dispatched before we are, and sometimes, you can tell that one of their calls is going to turn into one of ours.

My wife also will listen when I go out on a big call. She likes to know whether to expect me back for dinner or not.


----------



## KEVD18 (May 30, 2005)

anybody wanna give me the procedure for mounting a scanner in a vehicle?

is it as simple as putting in an inverter or is there a process? thanks


----------



## ECC (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 30 2005, 04:14 PM
> * anybody wanna give me the procedure for mounting a scanner in a vehicle?
> 
> is it as simple as putting in an inverter or is there a process? thanks *


 Most do not require an inverter. But if yours does, simply get to Radio Shack, they have all the mountilg bails and whatnot you may need.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 30 2005, 02:14 PM
> * anybody wanna give me the procedure for mounting a scanner in a vehicle?
> 
> is it as simple as putting in an inverter or is there a process? thanks *


 Most either come with a 12V plug or you can get one from the manufacturer. Most ones designed for mobile use also come with a mounting bracket. I just screwed the mounting bracket into the lower part of the dashboard (below the a/c controls) and mounted it there. I'm going to eventually build a custom center console for my truck, and the scanner will then mount in that.

For mine, I also got a glass-mount antenna on eBay. There's a number of different varieties of antennas for vehicle use, including permanent mounts, magnetic mounts, ones that clip over the side window and the thrrough-the-glass adhesive variety like I got (similar to cellular antennas). Since mine's used for mostly local channels, I didn't need much.

To mount the antenna, one side sticks onto the exterior of the windshield and the other lines up and sticks onto the interior (both with automotive-grade double stick tape). There's a coax cable that runs from the interior part to the scanner. For mine, I pulled the trim off the inside of the A-pillar and ran it behind that, then back behind the glovebox and down to the base of the dashboard.


----------



## SafetyPro2 (May 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KEVD18_@May 30 2005, 02:14 PM
> * anybody wanna give me the procedure for mounting a scanner in a vehicle?
> 
> is it as simple as putting in an inverter or is there a process? thanks *


 Forgot to mention...make sure its legal in your area. Some states prohibit using a scanner in a vehicle, or even if the state allows it, the county or city may have restrictions. I know in some areas, you have to get a permit from the county sheriff before being able to legally use a scanner in a vehicle.

For example, California allows scanners in vehicles so long as they're not used in the commission of a crime. The city of Los Angeles, however, prohibits monitoring LAFD or any police agency from a vehicle within the city (except for official business, of course).

Mobile Scanner & RADAR-Detector Laws in the U.S. has information on the laws in various states, though as the disclaimer suggests, make sure the information is still valid for your area.


----------



## shorthairedpunk (May 31, 2005)

I work at Radio Shack, Ill sell ya what ya need


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 1, 2005)

NYS V & T law Section 397 regarding installation of scanners in vehicles:


"S 397. Equipping motor vehicles with radio receiving sets capable of receiving signals on the frequencies allocated for police use. A person, not a police officer or peace officer, acting pursuant to his special duties, who equips a motor vehicle with a radio receiving set capable of receiving signals on the frequencies allocated for police use or knowingly uses a motor vehicle so equipped or who in any way knowingly interferes with the transmission of radio messages by the police without having first secured a permit so to do from the person authorized to issue such a permit by the local governing body or board of the city, town or village in which such person
resides, or where such person resides outside of a city or village in a county having a county police department by the board of supervisors of such county, is guilty of a misdemeanor, punishable by a fine not exceeding one thousand dollars, or imprisonment not exceeding sixmonths, or both. Nothing in this section contained shall be construed to apply to any person whoholds a valid amateur radio operator's license issued by the Federal Communications Commission and who operates a duly licensed portable mobile transmitter and in connectiontherewith a receiver or receiving set on frequencies exclusively allocated by the Federal
Communications Commission to duly licensed radio amateurs."


Basically, It's illegal in New York to install a scanner in your car. Period


----------



## ECC (Jun 1, 2005)

If your department operates on VHF highband, like NCPD does...or did...then if you have a portable radio in your car you are screwed.

Do not miss NY for a second.


----------



## Jon (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by emtd29_@Jun 1 2005, 10:15 PM
> *NYS V & T law Section 397 regarding installation of scanners in vehicles:
> 
> 
> ...


Unless you've got call letters!  

Jon
N3VZG


----------



## emtd29 (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 1 2005, 10:07 PM
> * If your department operates on VHF highband, like NCPD does...or did...then if you have a portable radio in your car you are screwed.
> *


 did...  they're up in the 470 MHz range now


----------



## TTLWHKR (Jun 5, 2005)

Hi


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 5, 2005)

SCPD has 800mhz, and now our ambulances contact the hospitals and medical control via 800... I LOVE IT!  No more cell phones for medical control with all of the static and junk!


----------



## ECC (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rescuecpt_@Jun 5 2005, 07:07 PM
> * SCPD has 800mhz, and now our ambulances contact the hospitals and medical control via 800... I LOVE IT!  No more cell phones for medical control with all of the static and junk! *


 Those are the same 800 radios from Motorola that worked so well for the FDNY?...I have them here too.


Hate them!


----------



## rescuecpt (Jun 5, 2005)

Not sure, we only use them for ambulance to hospital/pd/med control.  Ambulance to base and portables are not 800mhz.


----------



## Jon (Jun 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC+Jun 5 2005, 08:42 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (ECC @ Jun 5 2005, 08:42 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_
Gee.. at least it isn't EF Junk.... uh... I mean EF Johnson..... My county bought an 800 mhz system from them... Waste. Poor coverage in backroads rural, and almost NO coverage in the COUNTY SEAT, NEXT TO THE DAMN COURTHOUSE!!!! Can't scan it, either. Bummer. I'm Loving some of the local 500Mhz APCO-25 systems.

As for radios and hospitals...nice, but:
A - Not taped in the hospitals. (I think taped in RadioRoom)
B - EVERYONE with a radio can hear your report, and you will be mocked for any errors for months...
C - Umm.. HIPPA (I know you can, but "securest mode availible" seems like a good idea
D - Re - poor coverage above
E - Patient can't hear the MD on the phone, unless I give Pt. the phone.

Jon
<!--QuoteBegin-ECC_@Jun 5 2005, 08:42 PM
*
'40Boy Tally Ho!'
'35William in the wind K' 
'Conditions31, Condition corrected, 10-8 K'
Engine 151--The Sleepless Knights
Taking in a Job near you!*[/quote]

Umm.. can you translate, so those of us who never took the "speaking fidnee" Self-Study-Course can get the humor? :lol:


----------



## ECC (Jun 8, 2005)

40Boy=Tactical Patrol Unit (BLS) I was assigned to for 2 years...Special Detail, selected by the Borough Commander. 'Tally Ho' was our way of saying we are on the way.

35William, one of the busiest Paramedic Units in the world (Cleared 11,500 runs in 1993   ), I was assigned to from 1991-1995. 'In the wind' translates roughly to 'enroute'

Conditions31 was the last truck I was assigned to as a Paramedic Lieutenant in Brooklyn North, and pretty much all I ever said on the radio was 'Condition corrected 10-8, K'. 10-8 is an available signal for bosses.

Engine 151 is my current assignment...as the Engine in the middle of town we are first due to the entire downtown and second due to almost anywhere else. Hence: 'Taking in a Job near you'. 



> _Originally posted by MedicStudentJon_
> *
> Umm.. can you translate, so those of us who never took the "speaking fidnee" Self-Study-Course can get the humor?*



The correct term is FDNY-ese. Get it right, this is your first lesson, because Hooked on FDNY-ese Self Study obviously was way over your head.


----------



## ECC (Jun 9, 2005)

Oh, I am not letting this one go...TO THE TOP!


----------



## Jon (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ECC_@Jun 9 2005, 12:35 AM
> * Oh, I am not letting this one go...TO THE TOP! *


 Up the tower ladder????


----------



## ECC (Jun 9, 2005)

If you say so.  :blink:


----------

